# new guy - my boat project



## shanerain55 (Aug 10, 2010)

Definitely a microskiff and looks like a well done one at that. Nice job.


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Looks like you did a great job! Good work...now go get some fish in that skiff.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

That looks very nice Bow! Do you have any pictures from the build up?


----------



## riptide (Dec 31, 2009)

bow movement , should have painted it brown


----------



## devinmurray99 (Jan 7, 2010)

Looks great.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

best lookn knocker i've seen 
welcome to the forum  -jack n coke please... 
                     -anytide


----------



## marc_nelson (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks for the replies! I dont have a lot of pictures of the build up but i'm sure glad to have it back in working order. I took her out this weekend and caught a couple reds and a couple bass and had some strange looks from people reading the name!


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

The boat looks good, nice job. 

But the screen/boat name......dude I almost spit my cereal through my nose this morning when I saw that! Awesome!

-T


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Welcome Aboard! 
Great work, the 'knocker looks good!


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

X2 What Tom said. You must admit that is a kinda crappie name. How about Crappie Motion instead?

LOL great looking work and best regards,
Frank_S


----------



## marc_nelson (Mar 25, 2011)

the name came to me after i took off the old 2 stroke and put on the new 4 stroke. when i am riding alone in the boat it porpoises so bad it's unbearable. well, that and it used to look pretty bad. 
I have tried the smart tabs and they worked alright until they broke. when i repainted the boat i went to only using 1 deep cycle battery and i moved it up to the front of the boat thinking that distributing the weight would help but it didnt. I have the biggest pitch prop that merc makes for that motor, a 9.25X12 so i dont think that changing the prop is much of an option. does anyone here have any suggestions to stop the porpoising?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> Does anyone here have any suggestions to stop the porpoising?



That porpoising is inherent to all lightweight flat bottom hulls.
A set of power trim tabs will fix it, an expensive solution.
Balancing the load will do it too. Often, however, you are the weight problem.
Actually, where you operate the boat from, is the problem.
I found that I need three tiller extensions to solve the same problem.
I have a 36 inch extension for when I'm fishing with another adult.
A 48 inch extension, for when my kid is aboard, and a 60 inch extension for when I fish solo.
All the different lengths are needed to shift my location in relation to the balance point of the hull.
I carry all three extensions in my truck, and install the one I need at the ramp,
depending on who I am, or am not, fishing with.
The merc all-in-one shift/throttle means the extension allows you full control,
just have to lengthen the kill-switch cord.

Cheap project to make...a lot less expensive than trim tabs.  


https://picasaweb.google.com/bdefalco/TillerExtension#


----------



## Surfincb (Feb 15, 2011)

That's a great looking stumpknocker. Where abouts are you located? That neighborhood looks just like the one next to me! And the fish you caught sounds like the Tomoka!

Hope to see more picts!


----------



## marc_nelson (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm located up in Jax and i was fishing in the ortega river. Hopefully this weekend i can get back out there and i'll take some more pics!


----------



## cpauly33 (Dec 22, 2010)

What size motor are you runnin? I just picked up a 2001 14' Stumpnocker. I know they're rated for a 25hp but how do you think a 15 or 20hp would push her around?


----------



## marc_nelson (Mar 25, 2011)

I have a 25hp on it now but a 20hp would probably run just fine. i dont think i would go with a 15hp, but that's just me.


----------



## Robert_Baltean (Feb 26, 2011)

Nice boat. I like the color.


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

Killer skiff! love the name. MORE PICS PLEASE!!!


----------

